# My Haunt 2008



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

My second year doing it in my attic. The celling is 6ft from the ground so you have to crawl through it. Here are the pictures.

When you come up the stairs you see: The Electric Chair









Then you make a turn and go down a narrow hall to this dummy moving on invisble strings 









Continue and you see Jigsaw moving his head around look at you, he is a broken ventriloquists dummy with a Jigsaw mask put on its head. 









Make a left through a gate to the start of the glowing hall way









Continuing through the glowing hall:


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Even More:










Finally the End!:










Then the Guillotine









The sad excuse for an evil circus









The gallows


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

HERE COMES THE GORE ROOM!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry about having it in 3 posts,

its the only way I could so it


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So, how do you let people in? Through the house? Was it open to people on Halloween night or just to friends? Look like a lot of work went into it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

wow!! Ive never heard of anyone doing a haunt in their attic? Looked like you put a lot of effort into it. Yeah how DO you get people in??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very good use of space! Gory too.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Very good use of space! Gory too.


thats what happens when you watch Saw one too many times.



> How DO you get people in??


unfortunately it was just open for friends/family at a halloween party.



> Look like a lot of work went into it.


since its an attic I dont use for storage other than halloween I can leave some stuff up all year. All I take down is walls since it gets pretty hot up there in the summer and that ruins the tape it is held up with.

Stuff does not lookas good in the pictures as it does in real life, the camera flash kinda ruins the effects.


----------

